# Catch of the Week Bob Sykes 3-20



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Having moved up to the great state of Kentucky last summer to finish out my Degree i Jumped at the opportunity to get back down to Pensacola to see some old friends and catch a few fish! We worked hard all week with very little luck, One good Sheepie and a handful of white trout. On the 20th we decided to walk the Bridge with a bucket of live shrimp fishing each piling for convicts after only catching a few large pinfish i decided to try my luck for a big red. Sure enough right as we were packing up the gear i hear the drag start to scream 30 minutes later i had my catch of the week.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice!!! Did you weigh/measure her?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice! I'm guessing 36 inches and 18 pounds


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I might try getting there a couple hours before sunset. Looks to be around 4-5pm. Nice fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

I tried to get her back in the water as fast as possible, she had put up a awesome fight. Id say southern yakker's guess is as good as mine, my cooler is a total of 32 inches long i think and its was off both ends! and she was a fatty! Oh and the time was right around 6:00 PM.


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Here she is on the cooler.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a hog! Congrats


----------

